# Boxing day specials 1 day only dec., 26. Salt, corals, fish supllies, and freshwater



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*Boxing day specials 1 day only dec., 26. Salt, corals, fish supplies, and freshwater*

BOXING DAY SPECIALS ON ONLY 1 DAY DECEMBER 26. FROM 10am TILL 8pm

SALT, CORALS, MARINE FISH, SUPPLIES, AND FRESHWATER FISH ALL ON SALE.

*ALL $40 AND $50 CORALS ARE $30 EACH

ALL $75 CORALS ARE $50 EACH*

*ALL MRINE FISH ARE ON SALE INCREDIBLE LOW PRICES.
*
200 GALLON REEF CRYSTALS BOX 44.99 each PLUS TAX

TROPIC MARIN SALT 200 GALLON MIX $79.99 each PLUS TAX

TROPIC MARIN PRO SALT 200 GALLON MIX $89.99 each PLUS TAX

SEACHEM SALINITY REEF SALT 225 GALLON MIX $84.99 each PLUS TAX

ALL MARINE SUPPLIES 25% OFF

ALL FISH FOOD DRY OR FROZEN 25% OFF

ALL FILTER MEDIA 25% OFF

EVERYTHING IN THE STORE MINIUM 25% TO 75%

ALL FRESHWATER FISH ARE ON SALE INCREDIBLE LOW PRICES


*
WATCH FOR MORE POSTS OF INCREDIBLE SPECIALS 
*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent.....


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Any limitations on the reef crystal box salt?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

TM pro salt 89.99 + tax wow How many limited /household ?


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

Limit for all salt is 3 to be fare for everyone.

If you need more of any salt pay today for any quantity you want, next week you can have them.


----------

